# what is 1999 Pathfinder speaker size



## dbguy4eva (May 24, 2004)

Hey, i was wondering what the size of the speaker and subwoofer size for the 1999 pathfinder... also if you dont mind, i would like people's opinion's on what kind of system should i put in it.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

not sure on the speaker size. Why not take off the door panels and use a ruler.

As for a system, what do you want. Do you want Sound Quality, or Lots of boom boom (SPL), how much do you want to spend, are you instaling it yourself?


----------



## dbguy4eva (May 24, 2004)

yeh im installing it myself. i want a little bit of both. im not sure about how much to spend yet but im just getting inputs on like what company is good and all.. also i wanted to know what kind of double din i should consider


----------



## GundamONE (Aug 15, 2002)

pathfinder............hHAHAHA SUCKS


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

HAHAHAHA STFU n00b


----------

